#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Ko Pha ngan - Than Sadet National Park

## dirtydog

*Than Sadet - Ko Pha-ngan National Park*

*Surat Thani*

*General Information*  

Located in the territory of Pha Ngan island, that is Pha Ngan island forest of national forest reservation, there are waterfall, forest and the animal is quite, then can develop the place of travel in future. The Royal Forest Department has surveyed; Pha Ngan island forest of national forest reservation, Namtok Than Sadet forest, Khao Lat Kaeo forest, Khao Khai forest, Khao Ta Luang forest, Khao Hin Nok forest, Laem Pho–Laem Kata Khwa forest and Khao Fai Mai forest. Nowadays, in the processing has proclaim it to be a national park and using call of the name “Than Sadet – Ko Phangan National Park” , covers a total area of approximately 65.93 sq. km.




* Geography*  

The landscape is high mountains, highest peak of the hills is Ra hill of 627 meters higher from the average sea level. The mountain forest is quite consists many island such as Pha Ngan island, Tae Nok island, Tae Nai island, Ma island, Tung Ku islans, Tung Ka island, Wao islands and Hin Bai island, about 30 kilometers to the north form the Pha Ngan island. Generlly the overlapping mountains and the plain stand by the valley and any of the bay area around the island.




* Climate *  

The weather condition is rainfall almost all year round. Average annual temperature around 28oC , highest temperature around 33oC in May (hot). The lowest temperature around 24oC between December and January, it making the climate cool down during the period. Average annual rainfall is measured at 1,848 millimeters, February is the lowest rainfall around 38 millimeters and November is the high rainfall around 428 millimeters.




* Flora and Fauna    
Plants*

   1. Lush primary forests is the evergreen forest with green fresh trees year round, also the forest floor of important such as hopea odorata and rebound, etc.
   2. Dry primary forest is covered the hillside and most is channel of the stone mountain, the important plants are chukrasia velutina, etc.
   3. Limestone mountain forest found such as Portia tree, Hibiscus, etc. 




*Wildlife*

Can be classified as follows:

   1. Mammals – cervus unicolour, monkey, spectacled langur, slow loris and many javan mongoose more than 200 animals
   2. Birds - .brahminy kite, white-bellied sea eagle, hill myna, etc.
   3. Reptiles – turtle, soft-shelled turtle is the living of river and water in forest.
   4. Snakes – both venomous and non-venomous such as cobra, king cobra, green cat snake, python, etc.
   5. Amphibians – frogs, blyth’s mountain frog, that any kinds found marsh.
   6. Other aquatic life – striped sea catfish, striped snake-head fish, crab, shrimp, land tortoise, etc.
   7. Shell – oyster, scaly giant clam, abalone
   8. Octopus – splendid squid, rainbow cottle fish, etc.
   9. Sea turtle - found 2 kinds; green turtle and hawksbill turtle

----------

